
Google Nexus 6P - rabbidruster
https://store.google.com/product/nexus_6p
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10297879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10297879).

------
gsibble
Damn that's a good looking phone.

